# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  How to grow short & curly flame moss

## zeek_fon

Hi all, 

Currently I have flame moss in my tank. However my flame mose is pretty long and a bit curly.

May I know is it due to:

(1) My tank water not cold enough as I do not have chiller??
(2) Lighting not enough??
(3) Fertilizer not enough??

Hope to have some advise from you all.

Thanks for your time.

Regards

----------


## Shadow

I believe it is mainly because of the water temp.

----------


## ah^siao

temp around 25 and high lighing will do the job most the time. can add some fertilizer to improve the growth

----------


## brianclaw

You could try trimming it?

----------


## exotic

i think it the light and the temp...cos light is very important for plant..

----------


## StanChung

Urm, flame moss _is_ curly and grows tall and bushy. So not sure what's the problem.

----------


## skysky

hi guys, do you use normal scissors to trim the moss in the tank? or do you remove the DW/mesh tied to the moss out of tank to trim it ? i am a bit weary to use normal scissors as my is a shrimp tank and getting any metal parts into my tank always a thing to avoid

----------


## Shadow

> Urm, flame moss _is_ curly and grows tall and bushy. So not sure what's the problem.


Bro stanChung what is your water temp?

----------


## Shadow

> hi guys, do you use normal scissors to trim the moss in the tank? or do you remove the DW/mesh tied to the moss out of tank to trim it ? i am a bit weary to use normal scissors as my is a shrimp tank and getting any metal parts into my tank always a thing to avoid


If it is easy to take out, go ahead and take it out. Otherwise it will be a pain to clean up the trimmed part from the tank.

----------


## skysky

yes...is quite a pain to have to trim from the tank, but there again...removing the DW can be quite a nightmare to the shrimp community too...

----------


## ah^siao

take note not to trim too much at one go as the moss/moss will leak out some plant sap into the water and may cause some of the shrimps to die

----------


## unclerobin

> Hi all, 
> 
> Currently I have flame moss in my tank. However my flame mose is pretty long and a bit curly.
> 
> May I know is it due to:
> 
> (1) My tank water not cold enough as I do not have chiller??
> (2) Lighting not enough??
> (3) Fertilizer not enough??
> ...


hi bro.
flame moss by nature are curly and will grow toward the top. even with low lighting, non chiller tank and little fertilizer they still can grow well and are very hardly plant.

----------

